# One item from the 40K universe



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

So me and few friends after a game had a discussion.
The question was "If you could have a single item from the entire 40k universe, be it suit of armour, wargear, technology, etc, what would it be?" 
It was assumed that you would have knowledge of its use, but remember that you are still human, so would probably not be able to wield a lascannon like a spacemarine.

For instance one of us said we'd like a working pulse rifle, another said a pet Squig. 

I would like a suit of Tau stealth armour (the older mark not the new one). Always thought that looked awesome.

How about you guys?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

A Corvus Jetbike, customised so a human (i.e. me) could ride it. Obviously it would have to be biometrically activated in order to work, and would have built in defence mechanisms (similar to a displacer field), that would displace anyone trying to tamper with it to somewhere nasty. Not too bothered about armaments and ammunition, though I suppose that Plasma Cannon/Storm Bolter combo wouldn't go amiss in clearing out traffic (if for some reason I couldn't just skim over the top of it).


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

The Golden throne 
Because its made of gold ( cmon thats a shit load of bling ) 
and itd keep pizza fresh till i felt like finishing it ( or any other food delivered when ive been drinking ) . 
Oh yeah , and the ability to open the webway and unleash invading demons would probably get you pretty much anything you want . ....


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Oooo a Space Marine battle barge. Although any Imperial Fleet capital ship would probably do, see new worlds and all that.


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

I would like a case of Rejuvenat Treatments so I could live farther into the future.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Emperor battle titan....cause...c'mon


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

So Vash, you're including that legion of minions to run it too?

For myself, just something simple, like a powerfist to cruuuuuush the unworthy!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Big E's jock strap, i hear thats where he gets all his power


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

a daemonette


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Melikor40k said:


> a daemonette


enjoy your pleasant death

I'd take a lasgun because infinite laser bullets and it doesnt require maintenance or a sentinel because walkers are awesome


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Melikor40k said:


> a daemonette


Be careful what you wish for.

But really interesting stuff here, far better than what we came up with 

But the problem with titans and space craft are you need to get a crew, true that shouldn't be hard to find because quite frankly, who wouldn't want to be part of the crew? Also, pointing a huge cannon cannon at someone does tend to make them less objective


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

returnoftheclown said:


> But the problem with titans and space craft are you need to get a crew,


Ah but the emporer titan has a princeps so i would be plugged into it, most of the systems are slaved through servitors so would already be integrated parts of te system. Also it has a fortress on it's shoulders for my pals to hide out in.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> I would like a suit of Tau stealth armour


In that case I'd take a Riptide!


----------



## jeep3rs (Aug 28, 2010)

An STC.

Which I would us exclusively to make more more models (more boyz for the WAAAGH!).


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Eisenhorns first power sword. If you read the description it is a power weapon with the blade made from pure energy. Ie, a lightsaber. Straight to the engineering lab to reverse engineer it. But yes, a lightsaber would be very cool to have.
Otherwise an Inquisitors power or terminator armor. Inquisitors are normal humans like the sisters of battle, so thay can use that kind of power armor without augmentations. My own suit of terminator equivalent armor would be cool.

I like the demonette idea too.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

damnit shaantitus, i was gonna say an Inquisitor's termie suit...power weapon and storm bolter included.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Fallen said:


> damnit shaantitus, i was gonna say an Inquisitor's termie suit...power weapon and storm bolter included.


There's plenty to go around, no need to squabble !


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

No problem, I am thinking i might get more fun out of the demonette anyway.

On the other hand, a suit of powerarmor with jump pack, power weapon and plasma pistol. You could take Ironman's job.


----------



## The_Helghast (Mar 7, 2013)

the lasgun a good idea, the ammo pack is a solar panel on steroids. so your never out of ammo, infinite range with no drop (as far as i'm concerned. if its beyond the curvature of the earth, i have no interest in hitting it.) and (supposedly) accurate.

but i would only use it for hunting, and i don't see that ending well. 
twilight, the graceful deer stoops for a drink from the river, But then, STROBE LIGHTS, the deer feels like she just one too many drinks at the club, as the dashing, rugged hunter fails with his 'flashy' pick up line... but in reality, i hit the water, and make a big ol' steam cloud, and the deer runs in a circles until it runs off into the forest.
felt like typing, so i did.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

A light-weight Kai gun. Daemon weapon that fires infinite projectiles of pure hate and can punch through a power armour? Yes please.

Failing that a Land Speeder Tempest


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll take a riptide or a stealth suit
Or a tau manta- their all AI controlled so I don't need a crew!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Exorcist_Grand_Cruiser

an exorcist grand cruiser with ALL ascesories (crew, slaves, munitions, attack craft, ETC)


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking through project choices for my next year of uni, come across this:
'From Sci-Fi to the lab: Eliminating bacteria with a “plasma gun”'

Ok, who ordered the plasma gun? Don't suppose it will be exciting as it sounds sadly


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Terminator armour. I'd sell it.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd take a Phalanx style station with all necessary crew aboard.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

me thinks mindshackle scarbs or a gamma level psyker


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Assuming I could recharge it/ refuel it/ reload it when I needed to, I would also go for a Tau stealth suit. I love both variants equally in looks though, but they probably wouldn't make the XV25 if there weren't some kind of improvement in it's design even if that improvement isn't big enough to represent in the game rules. So it's got to be XV25 for me.

The Burst Cannon should be strong enough to punch through modern day armour, right? A Chimera (AV12) got to have 3 times as thick/ good armour as one of today's Leopard MKII or Challenger or Abrams tanks right?

If no to that question I'd probably get an XV22 instead, not with O'Shasserra's loadout, but with dual Plasma Rifles.

Not that I'm planning to do anything with it. *shiftyeyes*



DestroyerHive said:


> In that case I'd take a Riptide!


Yeah, that Nova Reactor probably shouldn't take more than 220 years to refuel if you hook it up to a Nuclear Powerplant :laugh: Or 7856 years on a standard wall socket!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Shadowfield.

Borderline invincible.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

As I am just a single human with neither the reason or training necessary to make use of any of the weapons in 40K I would have to go with the Rejuvenation/gene enhancement technology used by high ranking imperial generals and lords. 

Well everyone else is getting executed or imprisoned for using sci-fi super weapons to pointlessly kill or intimidate people I will slowly be able to rise to power and authority through hundreds of years of manipulation using my newly gained super human intelligence.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_The Vengeful Spirit_, with the servitor accessories that come along as standard. Cheap Chinese labor power can also be added at a later date. 

1: All power to the shields! 
2: Turn up in orbit and demand the immediate surrender of planet Earth. 
3: Get nuked by the entire arsenal of the planet
4: Watch the fire works, remember to bring sunshades 
5: Nuke North Korea as show of force (along with a few stray shots onto the houses of people I dont like)
6: Accept the surrender of the planet, declare myself the Emperor of Mankind
7: ???
8: Profit


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

well, its been soo long since ive been here... 
so guess what, imma back.

for me, something very simple.

being the tau nut that i am.



ME: (whistles) here tiny!!!!

GREATER KNARLOC: yap yap yap


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Servo Skull. Unambitious maybe, but if it had functionallity comprable to an android tablet I'd be a happy boy. Plus I've always wanted a pet flying skull, it's why I got into 40k


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Doelago said:


> _The Vengeful Spirit_, with the servitor accessories that come along as standard. Cheap Chinese labor power can also be added at a later date.
> 
> 1: All power to the shields!
> 2: Turn up in orbit and demand the immediate surrender of planet Earth.
> ...


Dude, that's kinda cheesy. Very, really, seriously cheesy. I like your style.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

a graviton gun

because shooting anything you like & making it too heavy to move for shits & giggles :laugh:


----------



## Nazrax (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmmmm.....If I could operate the item in question, well there is a fairly large list of Necron toys that I want. I suppose a short list including explanation would be in order here.

1. Empathic Obliterator- No longer does one have to worry about being in a barfight and all by yourself!
2. Gauss Weaponery: Need to demolish that building? Take out that Semi-trucker? Gauss Blaster can do both and it is man portable. Truely destructive potential with no mess!
3. Mindshackle Scarabs: Nothing can go wrong with these!...I swear!
4. Phase Shifter: Untouchable, a ghost, nearly invulnerable...
5. Tesseract Labyrinth: For all of you sons, husbands, boyfriends: this little beauty can solve all your relationship woes.....permenently! Works on bosses, FBI agents, DEA agents, Scotland Yard, Mossad, Cia, Mi6 and many more!
6. Tesla Weapons: Always a nice little shock! And then one over there...and again over there...!!
7. Resurrection Orb:Who gets to die first!....Just to be brought back?!? MuaHaaHaa!!!


Although for the evil lulz I would love to have a Wraith or Cryptstalker pet. 
My boss being a jerk? Wrath phases in behind him with nasty living metal claws sticking out the front side of his chest. Much screaming and chaos ensues.
Troublesome traffic? Cryptstalker skitters over and through several cars, tears one in half(driver shrieking madly), vaporizes another car with the Guass Blasters and then eats a few pedestrians that foolishly got in the way.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

It's not out yet, but I'm gonna go with the Jetbike that the new Shining Spear phoenix lord comes with next month. Because you know that baby will be tooled up nice.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

One item, hmm... I think a fully-operational, pimped-out Battle Barge would have to be it. Either that or the Normandy with Cyclonic Barriers, Silaris Armour, and a mothrafrackin Thanix Cannon.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd settle for a good old fashioned Servo Harness thank you


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Fully functional STC, just make whatever you want.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Synskin would be awesome, although I'd probably go with a skip full of 'slaught.

Midnight


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Suijin said:


> Fully functional STC, just make whatever you want.


An STC is only good for one thing usually. 


As for me, I think Mindshackle scarabs would be the way to go. Failing that a gauntlet of fire. Because fire.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Proably would want a tau battle suit of some discription proably rip tide or XV88, or stealth suit


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

A flip belt would be so cool! Try parkour with one. :grin:


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> An STC is only good for one thing usually.
> 
> 
> As for me, I think Mindshackle scarabs would be the way to go. Failing that a gauntlet of fire. Because fire.


The standard form would seem to have everything, plans-wise. From Lexicanium:
"The *Standard Template Construct (STC)* systems were complex analytical and processing systems created during the Dark Age of Technology (M21 - M23). They are said to have contained the entirety of human technological knowledge up to that point."
"A complete, functioning STCs system was an evolved computer designed to provide construction details for human colonists, enabling them to build efficient shelters, generators and transports without any prior knowledge and using almost any locally available materials. For example, the user simply asked how to build a house or a tractor and the computer would supply all the necessary plans."

Some fabs or such only made one design. Sometimes a short form is referred to an STC when it is really a single blueprint for a single item.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Imperator Titan biiiiitches.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

One Swooping Hawk wing pack. That's real flight, boys.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

The Doomsday Device that Chaos can get in Apocalypse. It's like I'm really playing Dwarf Fortress!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A warp engine. Just think of the money you could make from getting a patent on one of those babies.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Polymorphine. I could change my shape at will! If I survived all the training to use it of course.


----------



## happytravelling (Aug 2, 2013)

*a fully functional STC*

If I could have any single item, I would take a fully functional STC, preferably the STC for the father of all titans, a CASTIGATOR.
But for those who know of such things, I would take an STC in the form of Kron (who here knows of this reference?)


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Maybe a suit of terminator armour with an inbuilt power fist. There surely aren't any laws about having a power fist. I'd put it on and walk across the Korean border

Realistically I'd probably do a bit of research and find a little gadget that would be incredibly useful (ideally something that can make me a fortune) and that nobody would ever have to know about.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

A dreadnought chassis and sarcophagus, that way when I'm just about to die they can put me inside and I can live on for millenia to come. Plus I'd be able to open a can of whoop ass like no one's business.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hydra Flakk tank, its the only way to get the flight lane changed from over my house


----------

